# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Τροφοδοτικο 0-30ν 0-10Α

## Thanos10

Ενα ακομη τροφοδοτικο 0-25ν η 0-30ν και απο 0-10Α με δυνατοτητα παροχης λιγοτερου ρευματος αναλογα των αναγκων του 
καθε ενος.
Το κυκλωμα βασιζεται στο 723 ολοκληρωμενο  (φιαγμενο για αυτην την χρηση) που οδηγει τρια mosfet ισχυος με 
χαρακτηρηστικα 55ν 64Α 130W RDS(on)14mΩ.
Το ποντασιομετρο R12 4,7Κ ρυθμιζουμε την ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου και το R11 μπορει να ειναι τριμμερ η 
ποντασιομετρο για μικρομετρικη ρυθμιση της τασης,αν δεν θελετε να βαλετε ποντασιομετρο βαλτε τριμμερ και ρυθμιστε 
την ταση εκει που θελετε αφου προηγουμενως η εξοδος του τροφοδοτικου ειναι στο μαξιμου.
Το ποντασιομετρο R14 ρυθμιζουμε το ρευμα εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου απο 0 εως 10Α η αναλογα με τον μετασχηματιστη που 
εχουμε π.χ εναν 5Α,το τριμμερ R13 η ποντασιομετρο και εδω ισχυουν οτι και στην ρυθμιση της τασης.
Εγω προσωπικα εβαλα ποντασιομετρα για να εχω μικρομετρικη ρυθμιση.
Στο σχεδιο βλεπετε δυο μετασχηματιστες ο ενας ειναι αυτος που τροφοδοτει τα mosfet και ο αλλος που τροφοδοτει το 
723,οι λογοι που το εκανα αυτο ειναι οι εξης,θελω να εχει σταθερη ταση το 723 και επειδη ανα τοποθετηθει ενας 
μετασχηματιστης π.χ 28ν η ανοθρωμενη ταση ξεπερνα τα 40ν και ειναι παραπανω απο την μαξιμου ταση που εργαζεται το 
723 που ειναι 39ν  τωρα θα μου πειτε βαλε μια ζενερ 39ν και εισαι ενταξει οχι ο καλυτερος τροπος ειναι αυτος με τον 
ξεχωριστο μετασχηματιστη.
Αν βαλετε μετασχηματιστη με μικροτερη ισχυ μπορειτε να αφερεσετε mosfet π.χ για 4Α και 30ν βαζετε ενα mosfet.
To  τροφοδοτικο εχει προστασια απο βραχυκυκλωματα,και με την δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης του ρευματος εξοδου μπορειτε να 
δοκιμασετε μια νεα κατασκευη  χωρις τον φοβο καταστροφης υλικων.
H μοναδα απεικονισης ειναι απο το Ελεκτορ στο Zip υπαρχει το σχεδιο και του τροφοδοτικου καθως και το ΗΕΧ με την 
μονη διαφορα οτι πρεπει να βαλετε τον ATmega168 και οχι τον ΑΤmega8.

----------

loukas174 (11-05-19)

----------


## electron

Θάνο όμορφη η κατασκευή σου. Σχετικά με την προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος πως επιτυγχάνεται ειδικά για τα mosfet;

----------


## spirakos

Το εκανες παλι το θαυμα σου..μπραβο κ παλι μπραβο Θανο
Επομενη κινηση κατασκευη παγκου για ενσωματωση ολων των δημιουργιων σου και ελπιζω να χωραν σε 70 cm2 αλλιως μπενουμε στο νοικι

----------


## Thanos10

Η διαδικασια προστασιας επιτυγχανεται απο το 723 που παρεχει current limiter περιορισμο ρευματος.
Ωραιο Σπυρο.

----------


## dj_mike

Ωραια κατασκευη!! Απο αυριο ξεκιναω δουλεια. :Smile: 
Ετοιμαστειτε για λιγο πριξιμο αυτες τις μερες με τις ερωτησεις μου μεχρι να το τελειοποιησω...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

Υπέροχη κατασκευή!
Συγχαρητήρια Θάνο, αυτό είναι το τροφοδοτικό που μας είχες πεί;
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&postcount=169

----------


## Thanos10

Eυχαριστω Γιωργο αυτη ειναι και λιγοτερα εξαρτηματα απο το ελεκτορ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ρύθμιση τάσης και ρεύματος απο ποιά ποτενσιόμετρα γίνετε;
EDIT: Άκυρο, το βρήκα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η δίοδος D4 τί δίοδος είναι;
Επίσης, οι D7, D8 και D9 είναι δίοδοι zener;

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι ζενερ ειναι η D4 ειναι μια γρηγορη διοδος κατι σε MUR... π.χ.

----------


## ikaros1978

απλα καταπληκτικος!!!ευγε και παλι ευγε!

----------


## dj_mike

Ποσο κοστισε συνολικα η κατασκευη? Για τους μετασχηματιστες χρειαζομαι 2 ξεχωριστους? Αν θελησω να το κανω ολο αυτο επι 2 φορες για να γινει διπλο τροφοδοτικο τοτε ποσους μετασχηματιστες θα χρειαστω?

----------


## Thanos10

Οταν ενωεις διπλο τι ακριβως για να γινει συμετρικο.

----------


## dj_mike

ναι στο ιδιο κουτι να κανω το ιδιο πραμα 2 φορες σαν να ειναι 2 ξεχωριστα τροφοδοτικα. να μπορω να παρω και συμμετρικες τροφοδοσιες.

----------


## Thanos10

> απλα καταπληκτικος!!!ευγε και παλι ευγε!



 Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη.

----------


## nikknikk4

*συγχαρητήρια*
 :Applause:  :Applause:  :OK: 

.

----------


## Thanos10

Το ποιο ακριβο εξαρτημα ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης μπορεις να παραγγηλεις εναν και για τα δυο τροφοδοτικα το μονο θα εχει ξεχωριστα τυλιγματα και θα ειναι 600w σε τοροειδει η διαστασεις του ειναι 14cm διαμετρο και 91cm υψος αρκετα μαζεμενος στην αθηνα απο μια βιοτεχνια που περνω τον εχει γυρω στα 60ευρω με την εκπτωση.
Τα υπολοιπα ειναι αναξια λογου τα fet ενα ευρω το ενα 6 ευρω ολα ο ψυκτης εχει 20 ευρω και για τα δυο τροφοδοτικα τωρα αντιστασεις πυκνωτες και το 723 δεν το συζηταμε.
Το κουτι δεν ξερω ποσο θα εχει μια που θα βαλεις δυο τροφοδοτικα μεσα, τα ετοιμα  τροφοδοτικα το ποιο φθηνο 30ν 10Α εχει 240 ευρω αν παρεις δυο για να φιαξεις συμετρικη ταση εχουμε 500 ευρω περιπου.

----------


## Thanos10

> *συγχαρητήρια*
> 
> 
> .



 Ευχαριστω nik,

----------


## dj_mike

Μια χαρα ειναι τα χρηματα του. Τα αξιζει ολη η κατασκευη. Και συμφερει οικονομικα παρα πολυ σε σχεση με ενα αγοραστο.

----------


## colt3003

Πολύ καλή δουλειά !! εύγε !!
απορία: στο σχεδιάγραμμα της μονάδας απεικόνισης τα ''pc3'' ''pc4'' πως τα συνδέεις στο τροφοδοτικό? υπάρχει πλακέτα για την απεικόνιση ή την είχε το ελέκτορ ? αν ναι απο ποιό τεύχος είναι ?
Και πάλι μπράβο !!

----------


## Thanos10

H μοναδα ειναι απο το τευχος 2/2008, στο 3 και 4 συνδεεις μια αντισταση 0.01Ω 30W,στο τρια συνδεεις την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου και απο το 4 περνεις την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου μεσω της αντιστασης που ο τελεστικος μετραει την πτωση τασης που στην συνεχεια επεξεργαζεται ο avr για να μας απεικονισει το ρευμα, στο 3 διαβαζει την ταση του τροφοδοτικου που μεσω των αντιστασεων 27κ μας δινει στην οθονη τηνταση του τροφοδοτικου.
Ενα πολυ καλο που εχει ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζεται ξεχωριστη ταση για να δουλεψει η μοναδα.

----------


## Thanos10

Μιχαλη τα τροφοδοτικα θα τα φιαξεις 10Α το καθενα η 5Α.
Αν ειναι 5Α και τα γεφυρωσεις θα παρεις 10Α αν το κανεις συμετρικο θα εχεις 5Α σε καθε εξοδο +-

----------


## KOKAR

όπως πάντα, μια ωραία και χρήσιμη κατασκευή
ΘΑΝΟ έχω μια ερώτηση, το ψηφιακό όργανο πως είναι συνδεδεμένο
για να μετράει V , A , κ.λ.π ?

----------


## Thanos10

> H μοναδα ειναι απο το τευχος 2/2008, στο 3 και 4 συνδεεις μια αντισταση 0.01Ω 30W,στο τρια συνδεεις την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου και απο το 4 περνεις την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου μεσω της αντιστασης που ο τελεστικος μετραει την πτωση τασης που στην συνεχεια επεξεργαζεται ο avr για να μας απεικονισει το ρευμα, στο 3 διαβαζει την ταση του τροφοδοτικου που μεσω των αντιστασεων 27κ μας δινει στην οθονη τηνταση του τροφοδοτικου.
> Ενα πολυ καλο που εχει ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζεται ξεχωριστη ταση για να δουλεψει η μοναδα.



Κωστα αν δεις το σχεδιο του οργανου περιγραφω εδω πως συνδεεται.

----------


## dj_mike

Λεω να τα κανω 5Α το καθενα , πολλα θα μου ειναι τα 10Α και στα 2. Σε περιπτωση που χρειαστω 10Α  τα γεφυρωνω μεταξυ τους και εχω αυτο που θελω σωστα?

----------


## Thanos10

> Λεω να τα κανω 5Α το καθενα πολλα θα μου ειναι τα 10Α και στα 2. Σε περιπτωση που χρειαστω 10Α δεν μπορω να τα συνδεσω παραλληλα και να τα εχω?



 Ναι θα εχεις τρια τροφοδοτικα σε ενα αν τα γεφυρωσεις θα εχεις 10Α αν τα βαλεις εν σειρα θα εχεις 60ν αν τα κανεις συμετρικα θα εχεις +0-30ν.Αλλα θα μπορεις να παρεις και τα 30ν 5Α και να τροφοδοτισεις δυο κατασκευες ξεχωριστα,εξυπνα το σκεφτικες.
Με τον τροπο αυτο θα εχεις πεφτει και η τιμη του μετσχηματιστη και του ψυκτη.

----------


## dj_mike

Καπως ετσι λεω να το φτιαξω να ειναι πολυ ευελικτο.Τωρα τελειωνω τον αναλυτη ημιαγωγων μολις τον τελειωσω θα ξεκινησω με αυτο. :Smile: 
Καθως εβλεπα το σχηματικο εχω 3 αποριες τις κυκλωσα και στην φωτο παρακατω.
Οι πυκνωτες αυτοι που εχω με κοκκινο ειναι σε nF, σωστα δηλαδη τους εγραψα ετσι?
Η διοδος στην εξοδο που εχει την τιμη 100V πανω τι ακριβως ειναι? 
Τελος πανω απο τα fet εχει κατι σαν μικρες διοδους, αυτες ειναι διακριτα υλικα του κυκλωματος ή απλα ετσι το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα σχεδιασης συμβολιζει το fet?

----------


## kx5

Θάνο μπορώ να βάλω ακόμα ένα mosfet για λίγο παραπάνω ρέυμα (πχ 15Α)?

----------


## Thanos10

Μιχαλη οι πυκνωτες π.χ 0.1 ειναι 100nF ομοιως και ο 0.47 που ειναι 470nF.
Στα φετ η διοδος ειναι εσωτερικα για την προστασια σε περιπτωση που οδηγει επαγωγικα φορτια.
Για την διοδο αυριο θια σου πω ποια θα βαλεις.

----------


## dj_mike

Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

> Θάνο μπορώ να βάλω ακόμα ένα mosfet για λίγο παραπάνω ρέυμα (πχ 15Α)?



 Σιγουρα μπορεις ετσι θα ειναι 130WX4=520W.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το 723 γιατί παίρνει τόση μεγάλη τάση;
Πιο κάτω απο τα 20 δεν δουλέυει;

----------


## weather1967

Και πάλι μπράβο φίλε Θάνο :Thumbup: 
Αναμένουμε εναγωνίως την γεννήτρια  :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

Θάνο τι να πω ..., μπράβο βρε φίλε για τις κατασκευές σου, και για το χρόνο σου  :Thumbup: .

Θάνο φαντάζομαι κάνουν και τα IRFZ44N, είναι λίγο μικρότερα 50Α αντί 64Α που είναι τα IRFZ48N. 
Απλά το λέω γιατί είναι πιο διαδεδομένα, και σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν σε κάποιο συρτάρι ...





> Το 723 γιατί παίρνει τόση μεγάλη τάση;
> Πιο κάτω απο τα 20 δεν δουλέυει;



Γιώργο το LM723 δουλεύει μέχρι και max +40VDC. Γιαυτό και το συναντάμε σε ρυθμιζόμενα 
τροφοδοτικά απο xx έως 30-35VDC.

----------


## electron

Tελικά η δίοδος D4 τι τύπος μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## tasosmos

Αυτη ειναι για προστασια απο αναστροφη ταση απ'οτι καταλαβαινω, πχ αν βαλεις μια μπαταρια για φορτιση αναποδα.

Μπορεις να βαλεις καποια απλη γρηγορη οπως πχ BYW29, MUR1520 αλλα θα προτεινα καλυτερα μια mbr1660 ή παρομοια που ειναι schottky και εχει χαμηλη πτωση τασης.

Οτι κι αν βαλεις παντως θελει ψυκτρα, αν την αφησεις σκετη πιθανοτατα θα γινει ψητη με 10Α.

----------


## dj_mike

Σε αυτο το κυκλωμα θα μπορουσαμε με καποιο τροπο να προσθεσουμε καποιο led που οταν το ρευμα φτασει μεχρι το σημειο που εχουμε ρυθμισει  να αναβει προειδοποιητικα? Να δειχνει δηλαδη οτι το φορτιο που εχουμε βαλει θελει να τραβηξει περισσοτερο ρευμα απο αυτο που ορισαμε ή ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο.
Εκτος και αν στην οθονη υπαρχει ηδη αυτη η λειτουργια και το εμφανιζει εκει.

----------


## Thanos10

> Αυτη ειναι για προστασια απο αναστροφη ταση απ'οτι καταλαβαινω, πχ αν βαλεις μια μπαταρια για φορτιση αναποδα.
> 
> Μπορεις να βαλεις καποια απλη γρηγορη οπως πχ BYW29, MUR1520 αλλα θα προτεινα καλυτερα μια mbr1660 ή παρομοια που ειναι schottky και εχει χαμηλη πτωση τασης.
> 
> Οτι κι αν βαλεις παντως θελει ψυκτρα, αν την αφησεις σκετη πιθανοτατα θα γινει ψητη με 10Α.



Η MUR1520 15Α 200ν ειναι μια χαρα συγουρα θελει να μπει στον ψυκτη του τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## Thanos10

Μιχαλη αυτο που ζητας δεν γινεται ετσι οπως το εχω καταλαβει η οθονη δεν δειχνει τετοια μετρηση.
Αυτα που δειχνει ειναι ταση, αμπερ, βαττ, θερμοκρασια του ψυκτη, χρονος 
κιλλοβαττ, βαττοωρες και κιλοβαττοωρες, αμπερωρες.

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε Θάνο τα υλικά της πλακέτας (χωρίς ψύκτρες μετασχηματιστές κλπ) μόνο τα εξαρτήματα, πόσο περίπου κοστίζουν;
Επίσης όπως λέει και ο Μιχάλης θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε και ένα LED για την ένδειξη υπερφόρτωσης

----------


## Thanos10

Το τροφοδοτικο δεν διαθετει τετοια ενδειξη.
Τα υλικα τωρα να σου πω 20 ευρω καπου εκει αν θυμαμε καλα,Γιωργο καποια μπορει να τα εχεις στο συρταρι σου.

----------


## ALAMAN

Με 2 FET πόσα αμπέρ μπορώ να πάρω στην έξοδο;

----------


## Thanos10

Με δυο fet θα παρεις περιπου 8Α.
Και κατι αλλο με μετασχηματιστη 25ν AC η ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου θα ειναι 26ν περιπου με 28ν ταση του μετασχηματιστη θα παρουμε 30ν στην εξοδο.

----------


## KOKAR

την δίοδο Schottky μπορείτε να την πάρετε από κανένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό
από PC και να σας έρθει και τζάμπα .... :Wink:

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι αλλα θελει προσοχη γιατι συνηθως στα πισι βαζουν διπλες και στα 30V που δεν επαρκει για εδω, θα πρεπει να βεβαιωθεις οτι ειναι στα 45V τουλαχιστον για να εχει μια ανοχη.

Αλλα οπως κ να εχει δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ακριβες, 0,5-1€ εχει η mbr1660.

----------


## KOKAR

το οτι βάζουν διπλές δεν είναι κακό διότι τις παραλληλίζεις, το οτι μερικές 
είναι στα 30 βολτ είναι ένα θέμα και θέλει προσοχή....
Άλλωστε με την ευκολία που μας προσφέρει σήμερα το Internet δεν
είναι δύσκολο να βρούμε τα PDF του υλικού - διόδου που έχουμε στα χέρια μας
Όσο αφορά το κόστος ειναι όντως μικρο αλλά μην ξεχνάς οτι πολλά
παιδιά δεν είναι σε μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα με αποτέλεσμα
να μην έχουν άμεση πρόσβαση σε μαγαζιά με ανταλλακτικά.
μια που έχω συναντήσει αρκετά συχνά είναι η *MBR3045*

http://www.icbase.com/pdf/ONS/ONS31740702.pdf

----------


## ALAMAN

> Με δυο fet θα παρεις περιπου 8Α.
> Και κατι αλλο με μετασχηματιστη 25ν AC η ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου θα ειναι 26ν περιπου με 28ν ταση του μετασχηματιστη θα παρουμε 30ν στην εξοδο.



Αφού μετά την γέφυρα θα έχουμε 25*1,414=35,35V. Η υπόλοιπη τάση πού πέφτει;

----------


## KOKAR

> Αφού μετά την γέφυρα θα έχουμε 25*1,414=35,35V. Η υπόλοιπη τάση πού πέφτει;



α) δεν υπολόγισες την πτώση τάσης πάνω στην γέφυρα εξομάλυνσης
β) η ταση που λες ειναι χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο

----------


## KOKAR

όλο το άρθρο του Ελεκτορ για το όργανο καθώς και το PCB είναι στα 
παρακάτω λινκ...

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4783/elektor306.pdf

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/7557/070559pcb.pdf

----------


## Thanos10

Μια μικρη διορθωση η αντισταση R20 1k  πρεπει να γινει  220Ω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άν βάλουμε έναν μετασχηματιστή 30V θα μπορέσουμε να πάρουμε μεγαλύτερη τάση απο 30V DC στην έξοδο;
Επίσης αν έχουμε 2 ίδια τροφοδοτικά και τα συνδέσουμε σε σειρά για συμετρική τροφοδοσία, στη συνέχεια θα μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιούμε και ως 2 ξεχωριστά ή θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα που θα είναι συνδεμένα μεταξύ τους;
Δηλαδή θα χρειαστεί ένας διακόπτης ON/OFF για να κόβει τη μεταξύ τους σύνδεση ώστε να μπορούμε να τα δουλέυουμε ξεχωριστά ως 2 τροφοδοτικά;

----------


## moutoulos

Με βάση το σχηματικό του Θάνου ...

Αν αλλάξεις τον *TR1*, από *25Vac* σε *30Vac*, δεν καταφέρνεις κάτι, γιατί το LM723, τροφοδοτείται απο τον *TR2*. 
Tο οποίο LM723 είναι υπεύθυνο για την τάση που φτάνει στο Gate τον Fet(s).

Οπότε *θεωρητικός* πρέπει να αυξηθεί η τάση του *TR2,* πρόσεξε όμως γιατί το LM723 δεν μπορεί να δεχθεί τάση πάνω απο *28Vac*, 
που μεταφράζεται με ανόρθωση/εξομάλυνση σε *40Vdc.*
Εγώ λοιπόν θα σου πρότεινα, *χωρίς να επεμβαίνω βέβαια στο σχέδιο του Θάνου*, απλά την γνώμη μου λέω, έναν ισορροπημένο 
"συνδυασμό", και να έβαζες μετασχηματιστές *TR1 &* *TR2,* *26Vac.
*
Βέβαια τον *TR2* μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις και να τον κάνεις ακόμα και *28-30Va**c*, όχι για αν αυξηθεί η τάση, απλά θα έχει καλύτερο 
"απόθεμα" στα "βαριά" φορτία. Αν το κάνεις όμως αυτό θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τους *C1 & C2* απο 10000uF/40Vdc, σε *63Vdc*.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες απο τον Θάνο ...

Σχετικά με την άλλη απορία σου ..., ναι αν είναι ίδια, μπορείς να τα βάλεις σε σειρά. Δεν χρειάζεται διακόπτης, απλά έναν 
ακροδέκτη (jumper) που να αντέχει στα Χ αμπέρ, και ενώνεις το *κόκκινο* απο το ένα τροφοδοτικό, με το *μαύρο* του άλλου
τροφοδοτικού. Η έξοδος θα είναι τα αντίστοιχα ελεύθερα (*κόκκινο* *μαύρο*).

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή αν θα θέλαμε να είχαμε μια τάση εως 40V θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και την τάση τροφοδοσίας του 723;

Το jumper για τη σύνδεση των 2 τροφοδοτικών θα πρέπει να αφαιρείται όταν θέλουμε να έχουμε 2 ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά ή μπορούμε να τα έχουμε μόνιμα συνδεδεμένα;

----------


## moutoulos

*α)* Ε μα πως θα βγάλει 40, αν τροφοδοτείται με 35. Δεν είναι Step Up. Πέρα απο αυτό δεν μπορεί να βγάλει πάνω απο 36-37V 
στην καλύτερη περίπτωση με 40V στην είσοδο. Σου απαντάω *γενικά* για *LM723* και όχι ειδικά για το σχηματικό του Θάνου.

*β)* Εννοείται οτι πρέπει να αφαιρείται.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άν πάρουμε σταθερά 10V DC απο κάποιον άλλο μετασχηματιστή, πχ απο αυτόν που τροφοδοτεί το 723. Να βάλουμε έναν σταθεροποιητή για να έχουμε σταθερή τάση και να την προσθέτουμε κάθε φορά που χρειαζόμαστε μεγαλύτερη τάση (σύνδεση σε σειρά) με τα 0-30V.

----------


## moutoulos

Τα τροφοδοτικά θα πρέπει να είναι ίδια, δεν μπορεί να έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό 1Α, και ένα άλλο 5Α, 
και αν τα βάλεις σε σειρά περιμένοντας να τραβήξεις πχ 2Α. Δεν γίνεται.

Χαλάμε το "θέμα" του Θάνου όμως έτσι, συζητώντας άσχετα με το σχηματικό εννοώ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Σήμερα θα ξεκινήσω μάλλον την πλακέτα!
Στο σχηματικό κάτω απο την R7 φαίνετε μία τιμή αντίστασης η οποία όπως παρατηρώ δεν δείχνει για ποιά αντίσταση είναι!
Επίσυνάπτω το σχέδιο με ένα μπλέ βελάκι... Είναι λάθος ή υπάρχει κάποια αντίσταση που δεν την βλέπω;  :Tongue2: 

Επίσης οι αντιστάσεις ισχύος δίπλα στα mosfet είναι 0,1Ω 5W;

----------


## Thanos10

Τυπογραφικο λαθος η R7 ειναι 4,7κ οι αντιστασεις 0,1Ω ειναι 5W.

----------


## ALAMAN

Για δίοδο fast βρήκα μία mbr1645.
Είναι αυτή που φαίνετε στην εικόνα, με την διαφορά οτι γράφει NF927G.
http://media.digikey.com/photos/On%2...s/MBR1645G.JPG

Μπορώ να βάλω αυτήν;

----------


## Thanos10

Μια χαρα ειναι σε καλυπτει η διοδος ειναι 45ν 32Α.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τυπωμένο κατα 70% ολοκληρωμένο...


Πώς φαίνετε;  :Biggrin:

----------


## Thanos10

Με ποιο προγραμμα την φιαχνεις, το print-layout ειναι?

----------


## ALAMAN

Sprint-Layout 5.0  :Thumbup: 

Είναι το μόνο που μ' αρέσει!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ALAMAN

Η απόσταση των mosfet είναι περίπου 9mm μεταξύ τους.
Καλή είναι αυτή η απόσταση ή να τα απομακρύνω περισσότερο;

----------


## Thanos10

Καλυτερα μεγαλωσε τις αποστασεις,αν εχεις χωρο καντα 15mm.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα έβαλα στα 14,5mm περίπου...
Απο θερμότητα δε νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί δεν θα το δουλέψω πάνω απο τα 5Α, ο μετασχηματιστής δεν βγάζει παραπάνω απο 5Α.  :Tongue:

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα.
Μετασχηματιστη τι θα βαλεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω έναν 24V 100W, για δοκιμή πρώτα.
Και μετά ίσως βάλω και έναν μεγαλύτερο γύρω στα 250W

----------


## ALAMAN

Τύπωσα την πλακέτα!  :Biggrin: 
Αύριο θα κάνω και την συναρμολόγηση...

----------


## ALAMAN

Το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό μπορώ να το δουλέψω χωρίς ψύκτρα για δοκιμή; Χωρίς φορτίο...

----------


## ALAMAN

Μόλις τελείωσα το τροφοδοτικό!
Έχω ένα μικρό θέμα με το ποτενσιόμετρο της τάσης.
Καθώς το γυρίζω σιγά σιγά για να αυξηθεί η τάση, μετά από κάποιο σημείο η τάση χτυπά στο μέγιστο 28,8V Μήπως είναι λογαριθμικό;
Επάνω γράφει 4K7B
Θα δοκιμάσω να το αλλάξω.
Άλλο πρόβλημα δεν βλέπω προς το παρόν...
Μετά από αυτό θα το δοκιμάσω με φορτίο όταν βάλω ψύκτρα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Μήπως είναι λογαριθμικό;
> Επάνω γράφει 4K7B



Έχω την εντύπωση πως ναι το Β είναι λογαριθμικό ..., δεν είμαι 100% όμως σίγουρος.
Μπορείς όμως να το μετρήσεις, για να δείς τη συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλλαξα τα ποτενσιόμετρα.
Το πρόβλημα αυτό υπάρχει και με τα 2 ποτενσιόμετρα της τάσης. Είτε το ένα γυρίζω είτε το άλλο.
Προς το παρόν έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή 24V.
Ξέρει κανείς τί μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## ALAMAN

Σχεδιαστικό λάθος δεν υπάρχει στην πλακέτα, την έχω ελέγξει πολλές φορές και είναι σωστή.
 :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλλαξα και το 723 και δεν έγινε τίποτα... :Bored:

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά καμιά λύση; :Confused1:  :Crying:  :Sad:

----------


## moutoulos

> Άλλαξα τα ποτενσιόμετρα.



Εννοείς οτι τελικά έβαλες "γραμμικά" ?.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν ξέρω αν τα άλλα που είχα ήταν γραμμικά και πήγα πήρα άλλα
*γραμμικά* για να είμαι 100% σίγουρος.
Αλλά πάλι το πρόβλημα επιμένει.
Ακόμα και τα FET να έχουνε καεί, έχω 3 επάνω στην πλακέτα παράλληλα, κάποιο από αυτά θα δουλεύει, οπότε χωρίς φορτίο που το δοκίμασα έπρεπε να δούλευε
Από δευτέρα θα ξανασχεδιάσω την πλακέτα
Τα πιν 1, 8, 9, 14 συνδέονται κάπου; Γιατί όπως βλέπω στο σχηματικό δεν συνδέονται και τα έχω στον αέρα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Πώς μπορώ να τσεκάρω τα mosfet, άμα είναι καμένα;

----------


## Damiano

@ALAMAN
μέχρι πόση τάση σου δουλεύει κανονικά;

----------


## ALAMAN

Μέχρι περίπου στα 7V από εκεί και πέρα αυξάνεται απότομα...
Όταν έχω το R11 τέρμα γωνία (σε μια από τις 2 δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς σε ποια)
τότε γυρνώντας το R12 έχω μια τάση έως 7V αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι συμπεριφέρεται κανονικά.
Μετά καθώς γυρίζω το R12 προς την αντίθετη μεριά τότε η τάση ανεβαίνει έως το μέγιστο 28,8V-29V περίπου

Το ξανακοίταξα σήμερα σχολαστικά, αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν το βρήκα!
Η πλακέτα είναι 100% σωστή!
Ξανασχεδίασα από την αρχή το τυπωμένο... και από αύριο θα κάνω άλλη μια δοκιμή.

----------


## Damiano

... για αρχή, δοκίμασε στη θέση της D10 (Zener 5.6V) μια αντίσταση γύρω στα 1000 Ωμ.
Το κύκλωμα έχει αρκετά λάθη και ... παραξενιές!

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

----------


## ALAMAN

Σήμερα χάλασα την πλακέτα...
Αύριο θα τυπώσω το νέο σχέδιο.
Τι λάθη διακρίνεις δηλαδή;
Ότι και αν είναι, είναι κάτι δοκιμασμένο, από τον Θάνο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η δίοδος D4 δεν έπρεπε να μπει μετά τον CX7;

----------


## Damiano

> Η δίοδος D4 δεν έπρεπε να μπει μετά τον CX7;



Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν έπρεπε να υπάρχει καθόλου!
Δεν ξέρω με ποιό σκεπτικό μπήκε και μάλλον "κακό" κάνει!

----------


## tasosmos

Υποθετω την εχει βαλει για προστασια των φετ σε περιπτωση πχ που συνδεσεις μια μπαταρια με αναποδη πολικοτητα.
Το εχω δει αρκετες φορες σε σχεδια αλλα συνηθως ειναι ακριβως πριν την μπορνα εξοδου.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Υποθετω την εχει βαλει για προστασια των φετ σε περιπτωση πχ που συνδεσεις μια μπαταρια με αναποδη πολικοτητα.
> Το εχω δει αρκετες φορες σε σχεδια αλλα συνηθως ειναι ακριβως πριν την μπορνα εξοδου.



Ναι νομίζω το αναφέρει κάπου αυτό.
Αλλά όπως λες και εγώ πιστεύω ότι έπρεπε να ήταν ακριβώς πριν από την έξοδο.
Εγώ πριν λίγο ξανατύπωσα την πλακέτα.

----------


## Damiano

> Υποθετω την εχει βαλει για προστασια των φετ σε περιπτωση πχ που συνδεσεις μια μπαταρια με αναποδη πολικοτητα.
> Το εχω δει αρκετες φορες σε σχεδια αλλα συνηθως ειναι ακριβως πριν την μπορνα εξοδου.



 
Τι εννοείς;
Αν συνδεθεί μια μπαταρία με τον αρνητικό πόλο στην θετική έξοδο; Ακολούθα την διαδρομή του ρεύματος...

Αν συνδεθεί η δίοδος σε σειρά με την έξοδο, "χαλάει" την σταθεροποίηση.

Φιλικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## ALAMAN

Εννοεί ότι μπαίνει σε σειρά με το φορτίο-μπαταρία έτσι ώστε όταν η μπαταρία φορτίσει και εσύ δεν την βγάλεις από το τροφοδοτικό, όταν αυτό είναι κλειστό, να μην επηρεάσει το τροφοδοτικό την μπαταρία ξεφορτίζοντας την.

----------


## Damiano

> Εννοεί ότι μπαίνει σε σειρά με το φορτίο-μπαταρία έτσι ώστε όταν η μπαταρία φορτίσει και εσύ δεν την βγάλεις από το τροφοδοτικό, όταν αυτό είναι κλειστό, να μην επηρεάσει το τροφοδοτικό την μπαταρία ξεφορτίζοντας την.



 
Έτσι όπως είναι το κύκλωμα, αυτο που λές δεν ισχύει. Ανάλυσε λίγο το διάγραμμα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι δεν ισχύει!
Ξαναέφτιαξα την πλακέτα...
Πάλι τα ίδια κάνει, δεν ξέρω τι έχει πάθει.
Τώρα η τάση κατεβαίνει πολύ πιο αργά.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει. 
Δύο διαφορετικές πλακέτες, διαφορετικά mosfet και κάνει τα ίδια.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όπως το παρατηρώ τώρα, βλέπω ότι η τάση ρυθμίζεται δύσκολα όμως.
Έχω βάλει μια αντίσταση 100kΩ για φορτίο.
Η τάση δεν σταθεροποιείται σαν να έχει κυμάτωση...
Γυρνώντας το R11 για μικρομετρική ρύθμιση η τάση, πάλι όπως και πριν, χτυπάει μέγιστο 28,8V

----------


## Damiano

> Όπως το παρατηρώ τώρα, βλέπω ότι η τάση ρυθμίζεται δύσκολα όμως.
> Έχω βάλει μια αντίσταση 100kΩ για φορτίο.
> Η τάση δεν σταθεροποιείται σαν να έχει κυμάτωση...
> Γυρνώντας το R11 για μικρομετρική ρύθμιση η τάση, πάλι όπως και πριν, χτυπάει μέγιστο 28,8V



 
Θέλει περισσότερο φορτίο. Βάλε μια αντίσταση γύρω στα 300Ω / 5W ή μια λάμπα 24V/5W.
Δοκίμασε και την αντικατάσταση της D10 με αντίσταση κοντά στα 1000Ω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή χωρίς φορτίο αυτή τη συμπεριφορά θα έχει;

----------


## ALAMAN

Ας περιμένουμε και τη γνώμη του Θάνου πρώτα, που το έχει φτιάξει.

----------


## Damiano

Ενώ περιεργαζόμουν το σχηματικό διάγραμμα, μου δημιουργήθηκαν μερικές απορίες:

F1 = 3A
τι προστατεύει;
τα φορτία είναι:
TR1: 25V * 12A = 300VA = 230 V * *1.3*A
TR2: 25V * 0.3A = 7.5VA = 230V * *0.0326*A
αν κάτι συμβεί στον TR2, πως θα το καταλάβει η ασφάλεια, αφού είναι για εκατονταπλάσιο ρεύμα;

TR1 = 25V & TR2 = 25V
Γιατί δυο, αφού δίνουν την ίδια τάση;

D3:
ποιος ο ρόλος της;

D1:
Ποιος ο ρόλος της; Να "χαλάσει" τη θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση του LM723;

Γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται MOSFET;

Οδήγηση τρανζίστορ:
Πως γίνεται; Πως αυξομειώνεται η πόλωση;
Τρεις zener, τρεις ταλαντωτές; Χρειάζονται (έστω και μια);

Ρύθμιση τάσης:
Πως γίνεται; Ποιος είναι ο βρόγχος ελέγχου και τι περιλαμβάνει;

D10:
Ποιος ο ρόλος της; Να "ελευθερώνει" την τάση εξόδου, πάνω από μια τιμή;

D4:
Ποιος ο ρόλος της;

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

----------


## ALAMAN

> Ενώ περιεργαζόμουν το σχηματικό διάγραμμα, μου δημιουργήθηκαν μερικές απορίες:
> 
> F1 = 3A
> τι προστατεύει;
> τα φορτία είναι:
> TR1: 25V * 12A = 300VA = 230 V * *1.3*A
> TR2: 25V * 0.3A = 7.5VA = 230V * *0.0326*A
> αν κάτι συμβεί στον TR2, πως θα το καταλάβει η ασφάλεια, αφού είναι για εκατονταπλάσιο ρεύμα;
> Εδώ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Σαφώς η ασφάλεια 3Α είναι λάθος επιλογή
> ...



Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω, καθώς δεν γνωρίζω πως δουλεύει το 723.
Εκτός αυτού, υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο που τουλάχιστον να δουλεύει;
Και όταν λέω να δουλεύει εννοώ να υπάρχει κάποια γραμμικότητα στην τάση και το κυριότερο, προστασία και σταθεροποίηση.

----------


## Garfield

Έχω βρει αυτό το τροφοδοτικό από Ελέκτορ του 1983... Φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχει δοκιμαστεί και θα δουλεύει. Είχα καταλήξει στο τροφοδοτικό που παρουσίασε ο Θάνος, επειδή είδα ότι ο ALAMAN, αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα, έψαξα μήπως βρω από κάποια περιοδικό (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι καλύτερο από του Θάνου). Καθώς δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από θεωρία, το αφήνω σε εσάς για σχολιασμό και τροποποιήσεις...

----------


## ALAMAN

> Έχω βρει αυτό το τροφοδοτικό από Ελέκτορ του 1983... Φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχει δοκιμαστεί και θα δουλεύει. Είχα καταλήξει στο τροφοδοτικό που παρουσίασε ο Θάνος, επειδή είδα ότι ο ALAMAN, αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα, έψαξα μήπως βρω από κάποια περιοδικό (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι καλύτερο από του Θάνου). Καθώς δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από θεωρία, το αφήνω σε εσάς για σχολιασμό και τροποποιήσεις...



Φίλε, ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!
Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό σκεφτόμουν να το φτιάξω αμέσως μετά που κάηκε το δικό μου που είχα φτιάξει.
Απ' ότι βλέπω χρησιμοποιεί και τελεστικούς 741 ο οποίος είναι λίγο παλιός.
Μπορώ να τον αντικαταστήσω με κάποιον καλύτερο;
Ίσως με κανέναν διπλό και απλή τροφοδοσία;

----------


## Damiano

@ ALAMAN

Δοκίμασε την αντικατάσταση της D10, που σου είπα πρωτύτερα.
Βάλε και μια αντίσταση περίπου 1000Ω, από το ποδαράκι 10 του "723" (κοινό σημείο των R2, R3, R5) στο κοινό σημείιο των R4, R6, R16, R14, D4.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλλαξα την D10 στα 1000Ω και έβαλα και την 1000Ω μεταξύ πιν 10 και κοινό σημείιο των R4, R6, R16, R14, D4.
Τώρα δεν βγάζει καθόλου τάση, όσο και αν γυρνάω τα ποτενσιόμετρα αλλά δεν πρέπει να φταίει η αλλαγή γιατί προχθές όταν το έβγαλα από την πρίζα, πήγα να σηκώσω την πλακέτα και κάτι βραχυκύκλωσε, μάλλον τα ποτενσιόμετρα. το 723 δεν δείχνει καμένο. Κάτω στην πλακέτα φαίνεται πως έχει φύγει ο χαλκός από το βραχυκύκλωμα σε ένα μικρό σημείο, στην επιφάνειά της γείωσης. 
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω με αυτό το κύκλωμα.

Τώρα που κοιτάω το datasheet το βραχυκύκλωμα πρέπει να προκάλεσε το κέλυφος των mosfet που αντιστοιχεί στην επαφή drain στην οποία συνδέονται οι 2 παραλληλισμένοι πυκνωτές 10000μF.
Γιατί τα τρανζίστορ τα έχω "ελεύθερα" έξω από την πλακέτα με καλώδια.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά καμιά λύση για το τροφοδοτικό;
Να φτιάξω το άλλο του ελεκτορ;

----------


## Damiano

> Παιδιά καμιά λύση για το τροφοδοτικό;
> Να φτιάξω το άλλο του ελεκτορ;



 
... νόμιζα ότι το παράτησες!
Σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται η κατασκευή σου, μετά το ατύχημα;
Διόρθωσες τη ζημιά;
Τι αποτελέσματα έχεις;

Το ελεκτορ έχει δημοσιεύσει πολλά, κατά καιρούς, ποιό λές; Αν επιλέξεις κάποιο, κοίτα και το επόμενο τεύχος, στον "δαίμονα", μήπως έχει καμιά διόρθωση.

----------


## verbatim

> Γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται MOSFET;



Πιστεύω πως είναι τα μόνα που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν έτσι για τέτοιου τύπου συνδεσμολογίες. Αυτό λόγο του διηλεκτρικού μονωτικού στρώματος που παρεμβάλλεται μεταξύ της πύλης και καναλιού, πράγμα που στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## ALAMAN

> ... νόμιζα ότι το παράτησες!
> Σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται η κατασκευή σου, μετά το ατύχημα;
> Διόρθωσες τη ζημιά;
> Τι αποτελέσματα έχεις;
> 
> Το ελεκτορ έχει δημοσιεύσει πολλά, κατά καιρούς, ποιό λές; Αν επιλέξεις κάποιο, κοίτα και το επόμενο τεύχος, στον "δαίμονα", μήπως έχει καμιά διόρθωση.



Ναι όντως μετά την αλλαγή που έκανα το παράτησα αφού είδα ότι δεν έβγαζε τάση. Θα το συνεχίσω όμως. Υποτίθεται πως το σχέδιο είναι δοκιμασμένο και λειτουργεί. Έγινε και παρουσίαση από τον Θάνο. Αλλά ακόμα επιμένω πως δεν υπάρχει λάθος στην πλακέτα και στις συνδεσμολογίες.
Για το περιοδικό του ελεκτορ εννοώ αυτό που επισύναψε ο Βασίλης στο ποστ #98. Με κάποιες δικές μου αλλαγές στους τελεστικούς. Δεν μου αρέσει ο 741, σκέφτομαι να βάλω κάποιον καλύτερο πχ NE5534.

----------


## Damiano

> Πιστεύω πως είναι τα μόνα που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν έτσι για τέτοιου τύπου συνδεσμολογίες*(1)*. Αυτό λόγο του διηλεκτρικού μονωτικού στρώματος που παρεμβάλλεται μεταξύ της πύλης και καναλιού, πράγμα που στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος δεν υπάρχει*(2)*.



(1) η συνδεσμολογία, του σχεδίου, μοιάζει με "κλασσική" διάταξη "npn pass transistor",όπως είναι και η έξοδος του "723"…
(2) αυτό μας εξυπηρετεί σε κάτι; …

----------


## ALAMAN

Ας περιμένουμε καλύτερα και τη γνώμη του Θάνου που το έχει κατασκευάσει.
Αν δεν γίνει τίποτα ίσως φτιάξω κάποιο άλλο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εδώ ανέβασα κάποιες φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας.
http://img85.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc02363j.jpg
Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία που φαίνεται το 723 από κάτω, το pad που δεν είναι κολλημένο αντιστοιχεί στον πυκνωτή C5 τον οποίο κατά λάθος σύνδεσα παράλληλα μεταξύ πιν 5, 6.
Το διόρθωσα όμως, απλά το αναφέρω για να μην το δει κανείς ως λάθος.

Η αντίσταση 1kΩ που φαίνεται δίπλα από τις αντιστάσεις 5W είναι αυτή που έβαλα μετά μαζί με την αλλαγή της zener 5,6V (σε 1kΩ).

Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία φαίνεται το σημάδι στο χαλκό από το βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## pet

Το έχεις βγαλει το φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό απο την πλακετα?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι, έχω βγάλει το υλικό μόνο από τα pad για να μην οξειδώνεται ο υπόλοιπος χαλκός!
Έχω κάνει κι άλλες πλακέτες έτσι και δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα, δουλεύουν κανονικά!

----------


## Garfield

Ψάχνοντας σε παλιότερα τεύχη του Ελέκτορ, βρήκα αυτό το τροφοδοτικό. Έχω δει ακόμα ένα ελεγχόμενο από μικροελεγκτή, αλλά είναι μέχρι 2,5 Α.. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τεύχη του του Ελέκτορ από το 1995 και μετά, οπότε δεν μπορώ να βρω πιο σύγχρονες υλοποιήσεις.. Τα αρχεία που ανέβασα, θέλουν μετονομασία σε .rar πριν την αποσυμπίεση..

----------


## ALAMAN

Σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό με mosfet...
υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που να το έχει κατασκευάσει να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

Ακόμα δεν έχω βρει κάποια λύση για τη παράξενη συμπεριφορά του.
Εκτός αυτού, με ένα απλό βραχυκύκλωμα δεν βγάζει καθόλου τάση πλέον.

Αν και δεν έχω όρεξη να φτιάξω άλλη μια διαφορετική πλακέτα, αν έχει κανείς τυπωμένο κύκλωμα που το έχει φτιάξει και δουλεύει ας το ποσταρει να δοκιμάσω άλλη μια φορά.  :Sad: 

Ούτε στο πρώτο, ούτε και στο δεύτερο τυπωμένο βρήκα κάποιο λάθος απ το κύκλωμα...  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Μόλις το έφτιαξα και στο multisim και παίρνω μια σταθερή τάση 6,3V ανεξάρτητα από τη θέση των ποτενσιομέτρων.

----------


## Damiano

> Μόλις το έφτιαξα και στο multisim και παίρνω μια σταθερή τάση 6,3V ανεξάρτητα από τη θέση των ποτενσιομέτρων.



Αφού στο πρόγραμμα είναι εύκολες οι αλλαγές, δοκίμασε, αν θέλεις, αυτά που έχω προτείνει, ξεκινώντας από την D10.

Έλεγξε πρώτα μήπως έχεις κάποιο λάθος, γιατί, σε χαμηλές τάσεις, έπρεπε να έχεις μεταβολή και απότομη αύξηση από τα 5.6V,περίπου, στην μέγιστη. Βάλε και φορτίο στην έξοδο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά έφτιαξε κανείς άλλος αυτό το τροφοδοτικό με τα mosfet να μας πει εντυπώσεις;
Εγώ το έχω παρατήσει, δεν βρήκα λύση...

----------

